# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Real sustanon?

## Gtx81

Real or fake?

----------


## gjames2012

looks like nothing i have in my book of legit amps . i have both pharma and ugl samples and nothing looks like that. either a fake or something the writer of my book missed

----------


## gixxerboy1

they are nile sust. Cant tell from pic if real or fake

----------


## akba

and what book is that if you can message me please? i need it

----------


## Matt

What you have to remember here is that test is so cheap to make the amps probably cost more to make so even if this is a ugl copying nile sust the chances are its still legit test....

----------


## baseline_9

> What you have to remember here is that test is so cheap to make the amps probably cost more to make so even if this is a ugl copying nile sust the chances are its still legit test....


Bingo....

why go to the expense of buying the amp making kit to produce amps and then fill them with straight oil....

The cost of producing test is so cheap, if it was a counterfeit it may even be dosed higher than the genuine product.

----------


## gjames2012

this above all makes sense too.

----------


## flatland4life

Wow I am glad that faking them is not really worth it in most cases.

----------


## acidking

> and what book is that if you can message me please? i need it


this  :Big Grin:  ... classic

----------

